# إلى جميع الحاقدين من المسلمين !



## Rosetta (18 مارس 2012)

بالصدفة قريت تعليقاتكم 
الساخرة الحاقدة الكارهة 
والشامتة بموت قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
وحابة أقولكم كلمة واحدة بس

*يا للعــــــــــــــــار*
تتشمتون بموت أقدس وأطهر رجال الأرض 
وكأنكم القداسة بحد ذاتها 

تتشمتون بموته ...
وكأنكم مخلدين في هذا العالم الحقير 

تتمنون له جهنم والهلاك ...
وكأنكم قد ضمنتم الجنة 

تقولون ريحنا منه ...
ليه ما يكون هو إللي أخد صوركم وحط الأحذية عليها؟
ولا يكون هو إللي شتمكم وقال عليكم يا كفرة يا مشركين؟
ولا يكون هو إللي منع التهاني والمصافحة ليكم؟


فكروا ياللي أشك عندكم عقل تفكروا فيه 
هذا الرجل عاش 89 عاما بصحة يتمناها الشباب الأن 
حتى ميتته كانت ميتة محترمة عذبة هنية 
  فقد مات ميتة صالحة دون أن يتعذب لأنه رجل صالح ... 

لتتشمتوا بالذي مات مسموما فهو من يستحق التشمت 
ولتتشمتوا بالذي مات مشلول أخرس أعمى فهو أيضا يستحق التشمت

ولتعلموا أن سكوتنا ليس ضعفا منا 
بل لأننا على ثقة بأن «الرب يدافع عنكم وأنتم صامتون»


 ربنا يشفيكم يا ..........
مش عارفة بجد أوصفكم بإيه 
فقاموس الكلمات قد تبرأ من وصفكم ...!!!! 

لكن دعوني أعطيكم ردا من كتابنا المقدس ...
"حَنْجَرَتُهُمْ قَبْرٌ مَفْتُوحٌ. بِأَلْسِنَتِهِمْ قَدْ مَكَرُوا. سِمُّ الأَصْلاَلِ تَحْتَ شِفَاهِهِمْ. وَفَمُهُمْ مَمْلُوءٌ لَعْنَةً وَمَرَارَةً.
أَرْجُلُهُمْ سَرِيعَةٌ إِلَى سَفْكِ الدَّمِ. فِي طُرُقِهِمِ اغْتِصَابٌ وَسَحْقٌ. وَطَرِيقُ السَّلاَمِ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوهُ. لَيْسَ خَوْفُ اللهِ قُدَّامَ عُيُونِهِمْ"
رسالة رومية 3: 13-18

فهذا هو أنتم يا من تجردتم من كل مشاعر الإنسانية
ولبستم الكره والحقد أغلالا في قلوبكم 

- بقلم مقهور وحزين -​


----------



## rania79 (18 مارس 2012)

معاكى حق
تصرف عجيب فعلا,,,,,,, وشماتة من بعضهم مش عارفة لية
 مع ان عمر قداسة البابا مغلط ف حد
ولا اهان حد منهم 
بالعكس طول عمرة كان بيعظ لينا
 اننا نحبهم
احبو اعدائكم باركو لاعينيكم​


----------



## Rosetta (18 مارس 2012)

0day قال:


> اتعرف ان حريتك تنتهي عندما تمس حرية الخير ؟؟؟؟ld::smi420:


طيب ما تقول هالكلام لقومك يا عم !!! 
ولا أنا كاتبة الموضوع ليه يعني؟ عشان سواد عيونك مثلا ! 
فعلا العقل زينة


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (18 مارس 2012)

*أنا أعتذر بالنيابة عنهم عن كل كلام سيء قيل بحق قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*السب و اللعن لا يجوز على الميت *

*معلش إختي إعذرينا *


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> طيب ما تقول هالكلام لقومك يا عم !!!
> ولا أنا كاتبة الموضوع ليه يعني؟ عشان سواد عيونك مثلا !
> فعلا العقل زينة




علشان خاطر ربنا .. رجااااءا متركزيش مع الاشكال دى

مش وقت مهاتراتهم وكلامهم الفارغ ​


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2012)

*مما ذكرته صحيفة "يديعوت احرونوت" الاسرائيلية فى تعليقها على انتقال  البابا شنودة الثالث :

 شنودة المناهض لإسرائيل والذي برز في معارضته لاتفاق السلام معها إلى جانب  رفضه لزيارة الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات إلي إسرائيل في عام 1977 بالإضافة  إلي رفضه زيارة الأقباط إلى القدس، كان زعيمًا ذو كاريزمة معروفًا بالنكته  والشعر، كما أنه يعد واحدًا من الزعماء في الشرق الأوسط. ومعروف عنه الحكمة ..*



ده كلام اليهود .. !!
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 مارس 2012)

ياستى ولا تفكرى فيهم ... دول الحب نشف فى قلوبهم و برد جواهم ... مستنية منهم ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## rania79 (18 مارس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> *مما ذكرته صحيفة "يديعوت احرونوت" الاسرائيلية فى تعليقها على انتقال  البابا شنودة الثالث :
> 
> شنودة المناهض لإسرائيل والذي برز في معارضته لاتفاق السلام معها إلى جانب  رفضه لزيارة الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات إلي إسرائيل في عام 1977 بالإضافة  إلي رفضه زيارة الأقباط إلى القدس، كان زعيمًا ذو كاريزمة معروفًا بالنكته  والشعر، كما أنه يعد واحدًا من الزعماء في الشرق الأوسط. ومعروف عنه الحكمة ..*
> 
> ...




اليهووووووووووووووووووووود
ها
اليهوووووووووووووووووووود
اللى بتوصفوهم باحلا الصفاااااااااااااااااات

:closedeye:closedeye​


----------



## تيمو (18 مارس 2012)

فعلاً غريبة ردة فعلهم ...

مع إنو البابا شنودة من أكثر الرجال الوطنيين ويتمتع بحكمة 


كلماتك بجد طالعة من قلب مقهور ..


----------



## bob (18 مارس 2012)

*كلام رائع منفعش اديكي تقييم
*


----------



## Coptic Man (19 مارس 2012)

بكل بساطة لانه يشعرهم بعجزهم

فهؤلاء لا يستطيعون الوصول ولو لجزء يسير من قداسة البابا شنوده

سواء في طهارته وعفته ولا في علمه الغزير ولا محبته ولا حنانه 

فيحاولون تحطيه عقدة نفسية معروفة لاي طبيب نفسي

هؤلاء مرضي يستحقون الشفقة


----------



## Coptic Man (19 مارس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> *مما ذكرته صحيفة "يديعوت احرونوت" الاسرائيلية فى تعليقها على انتقال  البابا شنودة الثالث :
> 
> شنودة المناهض لإسرائيل والذي برز في معارضته لاتفاق السلام معها إلى جانب  رفضه لزيارة الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات إلي إسرائيل في عام 1977 بالإضافة  إلي رفضه زيارة الأقباط إلى القدس، كان زعيمًا ذو كاريزمة معروفًا بالنكته  والشعر، كما أنه يعد واحدًا من الزعماء في الشرق الأوسط. ومعروف عنه الحكمة ..*
> 
> ...



اليهود الذي عارضهم البابا اكثر من مرة ومنع شعبه من دخول القدس

ولكن لاعجب في ذلك 

وكل من تعامل مع يهودي يعرف ان اخلاقهم الحميدة


----------



## justlonelyman (19 مارس 2012)

يا جماعة كلنا عارفين انهم كده و كلنا عارفين انهم بيكرهوا البابا و طبعا الحجج كلنا عارفينها بامارة السلاح و الدبابات اللى ف الكنيسة و طبعا كاميليا اللى بنعلقها من رجلها و التخاريف اياها دى فطبيعى جدا اننا نسمع الكلام ده اذا كان الترحم ممنوع ع غير المسلم حتى لما يتمنوا لحد الشفاء يقولك االلهم اشفى مرضى المسلمين شوف العنصرية ف الدعاء للمريض ..ده حتى شهداء كنيسة القديسين اللى لم يؤذى احدهم اى مسلم لهم فيديوهات ع اليوتيوب و لما يجى مسلم يقول الله يرحمهم يرد واحد مسلم تانى يقوله لا يجوز الترحم عليهم مع ان هؤلاء لم يؤذوه ف شئ و عامة ربنا ينيح نفس قداسة البابا


----------



## SALVATION (19 مارس 2012)

> تتشمتون بموت أقدس وأطهر رجال الأرض
> وكأنكم القداسة بحد ذاتها
> 
> 
> ...


لا نتعجب يا اخوتى فالمسيح كان مثال وهو ايضا من قال *لانة ان كانوا بالعود الرطب يفعلون هذا فماذا يكون باليابس* 
--------------
فالمسيح اعطانا حياته على الارض مثال فالنجاهد من اجل ان نسير على خطواته ونصلى من اجل الكل​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مارس 2012)

> تتشمتون بموته ...
> وكأنكم مخلدين في هذا العالم الحقير



اغبياااااء

على العموم سيبيهم دول هيموتوا منه اصلااا

عشان مكنش معبرهم طول عمره

وهيموتوا من اللى القنوات عملاه من بث مباشر واخبار

الكلام ده انا قريته على مواقع اسلامية على فكرة

ازاى ياخد الحجم ده كله والنعى والعزاء من كل مكان فى العالم

وهما طول عمرهم بيتكلموا وهو عايش وهو مات وزى ما هو معبرهمش وهو عايش

لازم احنا كمان منعبرهمش وهو ميت زى ما كان بيعمل بالضبط


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 مارس 2012)

> لازم احنا كمان منعبرهمش وهو ميت زى ما كان بيعمل بالضبط


ذْبُولْ الْوجْهِ سَيَبقْيَ عُمْرِيْ
لَن أُمُسْيْ ذَاَكَ الُْولْدُ الفَاهُ 
سأُلْجِمُ قَلْبْيْ لِئَلاَ يَنْطِقْ
وَقَلِيلُ حَدْيِثِيْ سَيُصْبِحُ عَاهَ
وْكَيفَ الْنُطْقُ وصُوتُكَ صَامِتْ
مَنْ يَصْمِتُ مِنْهُمُ عِنْدَ هِجَاهُ
ياَمَنْ أْنْتَ هَجُوْتَ الْمْيِتْ
خِزْيُُ فِعْلكَ .. مَا فَحْوَاهُ..!!!!!؟؟؟
أْتْبغَي مَنْصِبْ مِن كَلِمَاتِكْ..!!؟
أْمْ يَمَنَحُكَ الْسبُ الْجَاهْ..؟؟!
أْمْ تَرْغَبُ فِىْ أِرْضَاءِ شَريِعهْ..؟
بِالْسَيْفِ تُحَارِبْ لِتُلْبِي نِدَاه..؟
ثَرثِرْ ثَرثِرْ كَيفُمَا شِئْتْ 
لاَ تُصْغْيْ نَهِيْقاً أُذُنَاهْ
بَلْ تُصْغْيْ صَوْتُ طُيوُرِ اِلْجَنْهْ
فَنْعْيمُ رَبْيَ مَا جَنَاهْ
أما أْنْتَ فْتْجْنِْي كُرْهَاً
ألِاَ مَنْ يَسُوعْ هَدَاهْ
أِشْفَعْلِي يَا مَنْ قُرْبِهِ تَحْيَاَ
لِيكُونَ الْمَوُعِدَ بَيْنَ يَدَاَهْ
رَبُ الْمَجْدْ ألْهِمْنَا صَبْرَاً
عَزْيِنَا بِرَجُلاٍ لَنْ نَنْسَاهُ
رَبُ الْمَجْدْ ألْهِمْنَا صَبْرَاً
عَزْيِنَا بِرَجُلاٍ لَنْ نَنْسَاهُ
رَبُ الْمَجْدْ ألْهِمْنَا صَبْرَاً
عَزْيِنَا بِرَجُلاٍ لَنْ نَنْسَاهُ​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (19 مارس 2012)

Rossetta

حبيبتى

ده تعصب و جهل متضايقيش نفسك بيه

أبونا دلوقتى ف السما و مش هيضروا كلام شوية جهله

أنا حاسه بيكى أوى بس مش عايزاكى تزعلى لانه هو مش زعلان


​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مارس 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> Rossetta
> 
> حبيبتى
> 
> ...



يسلم لسانك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مارس 2012)

البابا يصلي الان من اجل كارهيه لانه كان يحبهم و هو عايش و سيظل يحبهم الي الان ...المتنيح يسبح في ملكوت الله و ينسي كل احقاد العالم الفاني يا روزيتا فلا تنزعجي

سلام


----------



## Rosetta (19 مارس 2012)

rania79 قال:


> معاكى حق
> تصرف عجيب فعلا,,,,,,, وشماتة من بعضهم مش عارفة لية
> مع ان عمر قداسة البابا مغلط ف حد
> ولا اهان حد منهم
> ...


صدقيني بتمر علينا مواقف بتكون فيها هالوصية صعبة ومش قادرين نعمل فيها 
لأنه بحسب كلام المسيح مفروض لا يبقى ولا ذرة كره أو حقد في قلوبنا تجاه من يبغضونا 
وعشان هيك بقول سامحني يا رب مش قادرة أعمل بكلامك ... 
شكرااااا رانيا لمرورك 



ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *أنا أعتذر بالنيابة عنهم عن كل كلام سيء قيل بحق قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*
> 
> *السب و اللعن لا يجوز على الميت *
> 
> *معلش إختي إعذرينا *


شكرا لتعاطفك أخي ولو أني أتمنى أن يكون تعاطفا حقيقيا مش مزيف كما إعتدنا من بعضكم ويا ريت مش تزعل مني 
شكراااا لمرورك أخي أحمد 



marcelino قال:


> *مما ذكرته صحيفة "يديعوت احرونوت" الاسرائيلية فى تعليقها على انتقال  البابا شنودة الثالث :
> 
> شنودة المناهض لإسرائيل والذي برز في معارضته لاتفاق السلام معها إلى جانب  رفضه لزيارة الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات إلي إسرائيل في عام 1977 بالإضافة  إلي رفضه زيارة الأقباط إلى القدس، كان زعيمًا ذو كاريزمة معروفًا بالنكته  والشعر، كما أنه يعد واحدًا من الزعماء في الشرق الأوسط. ومعروف عنه الحكمة ..*
> 
> ...


حتى اليهود وقفوا بجانب المسيحيين في هذه المصيبة 
يا للعار على تصرفكم يا شركائنا في الوطن ويا من نعيش معكم جنبا بجنب ويدا بيد ... 
معلش دنيا ماشية بالعكس !



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ياستى ولا تفكرى فيهم ... دول الحب نشف فى قلوبهم و برد جواهم ... مستنية منهم ايه ؟؟؟


مستنية كلمة محبة ولو كانت مجاملة 
هل هذا بالمطلب الصعب؟ 
شكراااا شقاوة لمرورك


----------



## Rosetta (19 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *كلام رائع منفعش اديكي تقييم
> *


مرورك الرائع يا بوب 
شكراااا إلك أخي الغالي 



Coptic Man قال:


> بكل بساطة لانه يشعرهم بعجزهم
> 
> فهؤلاء لا يستطيعون الوصول ولو لجزء يسير من قداسة البابا شنوده
> 
> ...


يستحقون الشفقة فعلا ... 
وفعلا تبين أن فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه 
فهم يفتقدون المحبة بين بعضهم البعض فكيف سيعطونها لغيرهم 
شكراااا أخي مينا لمرورك الغالي 
الرب يحميك 



justlonelyman قال:


> يا جماعة كلنا عارفين انهم كده و كلنا عارفين انهم بيكرهوا البابا و طبعا الحجج كلنا عارفينها بامارة السلاح و الدبابات اللى ف الكنيسة و طبعا كاميليا اللى بنعلقها من رجلها و التخاريف اياها دى فطبيعى جدا اننا نسمع الكلام ده اذا كان الترحم ممنوع ع غير المسلم حتى لما يتمنوا لحد الشفاء يقولك االلهم اشفى مرضى المسلمين شوف العنصرية ف الدعاء للمريض ..ده حتى شهداء كنيسة القديسين اللى لم يؤذى احدهم اى مسلم لهم فيديوهات ع اليوتيوب و لما يجى مسلم يقول الله يرحمهم يرد واحد مسلم تانى يقوله لا يجوز الترحم عليهم مع ان هؤلاء لم يؤذوه ف شئ و عامة ربنا ينيح نفس قداسة البابا


الرب سينتقم لنا من كل أفعالهم هذه 
شكراااا أخي justlonelyman لمرورك 
سلام المسيح معك 



SALVATION قال:


> لا نتعجب يا اخوتى فالمسيح كان مثال وهو ايضا من قال *لانة ان كانوا بالعود الرطب يفعلون هذا فماذا يكون باليابس*
> --------------
> فالمسيح اعطانا حياته على الارض مثال فالنجاهد من اجل ان نسير على خطواته ونصلى من اجل الكل​


فعلا لما العجب إذا شخص المسيح نفسه لم يسلم من إهاناتهم القذرة 
شكرااا أخي لمرورك 
سلام المسيح معك دائما وأبدا


----------



## Rosetta (19 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اغبياااااء
> 
> على العموم سيبيهم دول هيموتوا منه اصلااا
> 
> ...


لا هما مش أغبياء .. 
هما بس وبكل بساطة "فاقدين للنعمة" 
وأي حد بيفقد النعمة طبيعي يتصرف مثل هذه التصرفات ... 
صدقيني غلبوا إبليس نفسه بكمية حقدهم وكرههم وأفعالهم الشنيعة 
لا أقول سوى الرب يرحم من هكذا عقول متعفنة 



بداية العمر قال:


> ذْبُولْ الْوجْهِ سَيَبقْيَ عُمْرِيْ
> لَن أُمُسْيْ ذَاَكَ الُْولْدُ الفَاهُ
> سأُلْجِمُ قَلْبْيْ لِئَلاَ يَنْطِقْ
> وَقَلِيلُ حَدْيِثِيْ سَيُصْبِحُ عَاهَ
> ...


رَبُ الْمَجْدْ ألْهِمْنَا صَبْرَاً
عَزْيِنَا بِرَجُلاٍ لَنْ نَنْسَاهُ
أمين يا رب 
شكراااا أخي بداية العمر على هذه الكلمات الرائعة 
الرب يباركك 




Waiting+Jesus قال:


> Rossetta
> 
> حبيبتى
> 
> ...


شكراااا يا غالية على مرورك 
بس صدقيني زعلي أكتر هو على نفسياتهم المريضة 
وعلى كمية الحقد والكره التي فاقت كل الوصف والكميات
الرب يشفيهم من مرض الحقد والكره فهو مرض صعب يقتل صاحبه قبل أن يقتل الأخرين ... 



+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> البابا يصلي الان من اجل كارهيه لانه كان يحبهم و هو عايش و سيظل يحبهم الي الان ...المتنيح يسبح في ملكوت الله و ينسي كل احقاد العالم الفاني يا روزيتا فلا تنزعجي
> 
> سلام


عارفة هنيئا له إنتقاله من هذه الأرض 
لأنه إرتاح من هذه الأشكال المتعفنة الحاقدة ...
شكراااا يا تروث لمرورك 
نورتيني يا غالية 
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## grges monir (19 مارس 2012)

لقد رد عليهم منذ فترة قريبة فى وعظتة بعنوان اغفروا
انة صورة المسيح على الارض
والمسيح اهين وشتم فتشبة هو كذلك بسيدة


----------



## Rosetta (19 مارس 2012)

"حَنْجَرَتُهُمْ  قَبْرٌ مَفْتُوحٌ. بِأَلْسِنَتِهِمْ قَدْ مَكَرُوا. سِمُّ الأَصْلاَلِ  تَحْتَ شِفَاهِهِمْ. وَفَمُهُمْ مَمْلُوءٌ لَعْنَةً وَمَرَارَةً.
 أَرْجُلُهُمْ سَرِيعَةٌ إِلَى سَفْكِ الدَّمِ. فِي طُرُقِهِمِ اغْتِصَابٌ  وَسَحْقٌ. وَطَرِيقُ السَّلاَمِ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوهُ. لَيْسَ خَوْفُ اللهِ  قُدَّامَ عُيُونِهِمْ"
 رسالة رومية 3: 13-18​


----------



## ميرنا (19 مارس 2012)

صدقينى يا روز انا مش زعلانة منهم ولا حتى جوايا غل منهم يمكن لانى جوايا حزن كبير اوى ع البابا مش قادر اشعر باى حاجة تانى او يمكن لانى دا شىء متوقع منهم ومش غريب لانهم ميعرفوش الحب ولا يعرفو يعنى ايه محبة فمش هيفهمو ليه كل دا او الشيطان مغمى عيونهم ليهم اعين ولا يرون وازان ولا يسمعون نصلليلهم 
ام عن كلامهم عن البابا البابا كان بيسكت ولا بيرد لانة عارف مقدرت اللى قدامه لو هيفهم عتابه وكلامه هيتكلم ويعاتب لكن لو مش هيفهم ولا هيعرف يبقى يتكلم ليه الكتاب بيقول لا تجادل الاحمق


----------



## Kiril (19 مارس 2012)

وسمعت صوتا عظيما من السماء قائلا هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس وهو سيسكن معهم وهم يكونون له شعبا والله نفسه يكون معهم الها لهم. وسيمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم والموت لا يكون فيما بعد ولا يكون حزن ولا صراخ ولا وجع فيما بعد لان الامور الاولى قد مضت


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 مارس 2012)

*روزيتا مش هقلك غير
ليس ع المجنون حرج
ربنا يهديهم وينور عقولهم وقلوبهم*


----------



## عاطف ياهو (19 مارس 2012)

_لى تعليق ...  اى اخ من اخواتنا المسلمين الى عرفو ا قداسه البابا  اكيد هيقولو عليه كل خير ....  اما الذين قالو هذا الكلام فلا يعرفون قداسه البابا   ولا تعاليم المسيحيه _


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مارس 2012)

للاسف مينفعش حتى نعتب عليهم
لاننا ممكن نعتب ع بشر او اشباه بشر
لكن دول محصلوش اشباه بشر !
حينما يفقد الانسان انسانيته أفقدى فيه الامل! !


----------



## المسلمى (19 مارس 2012)

لالا مفيش حد مسلم بيستهزئ بوفاه
هذا الرجل الحكيم
احنا بنحبه زى ماانتم بتحبوه
عاش نزيه ومات نزيه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 مارس 2012)

المسلمى قال:


> لالا مفيش حد مسلم بيستهزئ بوفاه
> هذا الرجل الحكيم
> احنا بنحبه زى ماانتم بتحبوه
> عاش نزيه ومات نزيه


أسمع يا من تدعي أنه لا أحدج منكم يستهزيء
أسمع جيدا حتي النهايه 
أن لم تقتنع هناك المزيد
[YOUTUBE]FydMyRVR5pw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## المسلمى (19 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> أسمع يا من تدعي أنه لا أحدج منكم يستهزيء
> أسمع جيدا حتي النهايه
> أن لم تقتنع هناك المزيد
> [YOUTUBE]FydMyRVR5pw[/YOUTUBE]​


الشيخ وجدى غنيم متخلف والدليل
على ذلك ما قاله على البابا شنودة
انا لا ارضى الاهانة لهذا الرجل العظيم
وخصوصا وهو ميت
هو اساء لديننا الحنيف بسبب كلامه التافه
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيه


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (19 مارس 2012)

المسلمى قال:


> الشيخ وجدى غنيم متخلف والدليل
> على ذلك ما قاله على البابا شنودة
> انا لا ارضى الاهانة لهذا الرجل العظيم
> وخصوصا وهو ميت
> ...


 
*صدقت *

*بالفعل هو أساء لديننا بكلامه عن قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*الله يهديه*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 مارس 2012)

شعرت أنك لن تقتنع ...اليك المزيد...
فى هذا الرابط 




​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 مارس 2012)

> الشيخ وجدى غنيم متخلف والدليل
> على ذلك ما قاله على البابا شنودة
> انا لا ارضى الاهانة لهذا الرجل العظيم
> وخصوصا وهو ميت
> ...





> لالا مفيش حد مسلم بيستهزئ بوفاه
> هذا الرجل الحكيم
> احنا بنحبه زى ماانتم بتحبوه
> عاش نزيه ومات نزيه




المشاركتان لك ...,فيهما تناقض ....لا يشعر بمرارة القلب الا من فقد له أب
سلام المسيح يهدي الجميع لنوره​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 مارس 2012)

المسلمى قال:


> الشيخ وجدى غنيم متخلف والدليل
> على ذلك ما قاله على البابا شنودة
> انا لا ارضى الاهانة لهذا الرجل العظيم
> وخصوصا وهو ميت
> ...



ماذا عن البالتك أم لم تشاهد الرابط​​


----------



## المسلمى (19 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> المشاركتان لك ...,فيهما تناقض ....لا يشعر بمرارة القلب الا من فقد له أب
> سلام المسيح يهدي الجميع لنوره​


الحزن فى القلب وليس بما اقوله فى المشاركة
اقسم بالله اننى حزنت على قداسة الباب شنودة
كان ابا لكل المصريين ووضع مصالح الدولة فوق الجميع
وما علمه للاخوة المسحيين باحترام الدين الاسلامى


----------



## المسلمى (19 مارس 2012)

انا شاهدت جميع الروابط
واوضح لك ان كل شخص
اساء لقداسة البابا شنودة
فى حياته او بعد وفاته ليس منا
واعتبره شخص مجنون وقلبه ملئ
بالحقد والكراهية


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> الحزن فى القلب وليس بما اقوله فى المشاركة
> اقسم بالله اننى حزنت على قداسة الباب شنودة
> كان ابا لكل المصريين ووضع مصالح الدولة فوق الجميع
> وما علمه للاخوة المسحيين باحترام الدين الاسلامى


أخي الحبيب أنا لا أشكك فى حزنك وليس لي أدني حق للتشكيك فى مشاعرك لاني لست عالم بما فيها 
ما وودت أن واضحه هو أنك دافعت عن باطل ..دافعت عن اشخاص سبوا اوقلت لم يفعلوا ...فقط تحقق من وجود الشيء من عدمه 
ثم قدم دفاعاتك عن من يستحقه فقط..لكن لا تعم بأن لم يخطيء أحد
:::::::::
سلام المسيح لك أخي ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> انا شاهدت جميع الروابط
> واوضح لك ان كل شخص
> اساء لقداسة البابا شنودة
> فى حياته او بعد وفاته ليس منا
> ...


لست متحدث رسمي عن المسلمين لتطرد أحدهم من كونه مسلم ليس منكم 
بل هو منكم ومنكم ومنكم
ولن أمل من أن أصلي لهم جميعا بأن يلقي يسوع فى قلوبهم نور محبته وهدايته..حينها سيعلموا كم هم ظلمونا دون وجه حق
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

المسلمى قال:


> واعتبره شخص مجنون وقلبه ملئ
> بالحقد والكراهية


هل لك أن تخبرنا سبب واحد  يبرر حقده وكراهيته..وبعد أن تخبرني السبب..لما هو الذي ولد بداخله هذا الحقد الغير مبرر
الا تري أنه قد يكون فى ذلك فتنه ..ويخرج بعض منا عن التحكم فى مشاعره ويقوم بالرد علي تلك الاهانات بشكل غير سلمي
أم أنه ليقينه الشديد ..بعدم أتخاذنا هذا الفعل مهما يكن فهو يفعل ما يفعل ...اريد أن أخبره وأمثاله ..ليس سكوتنا ضعف منا ..بل دليل علي محبتنا وتسامحنا ...لأن من وقعت عليه الاهانه كان يسامح بوجه مبتسم بشوش ...فأن تحدثنا بغير رد فعله ..سيحزن منا ..ونحن  لن نجعله يحزن منا 
لان هذا ضد محبتنا ..ولأننا مشفقون علي حالهم..ونتمني لهم أن يتخلصوا من هذا الكره لنا ولن يحدث هذا ..الا أذا عرفوا ما معني المحبه
وهم لن يعرفوها الا أذا أذن يسوع بهدايتهم....
سلام المسيح يهديهم...أمين

​


----------



## المسلمى (20 مارس 2012)

انا اعترف امامك اخى بان هناك قلة من المسلمين
قاموا بسب قداسة البابا شنودة.ذلك الرجل العظيم
الذى سيذكره التاريخ باقواله التى تخرج
منها الحكمة وبافعاله اتجاه مصر ..
وانا بصراحة مش عارف اقولك ايه
انا اعتذر عن هذه الاساءة التى جرحتنا
قبل ان تجرحكم واتمنى من الله ان
كل من اساء لهذا الرجل العظيم
ان يعرف ان ماقام به ذنب عظيم واساءة 
لرجل اجتمعت فيه كل الصفات الاخلاقية
واتمنى ان يهديهم الله..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> انا اعترف امامك اخى بان هناك قلة من المسلمين
> قاموا بسب قداسة البابا شنودة.ذلك الرجل العظيم
> الذى سيذكره التاريخ باقواله التى تخرج
> منها الحكمة وبافعاله اتجاه مصر ..
> ...


هذا هو جميل الرد أخي وهذا هو أثباتك أن هناك منهم من يعترف بكرههم
لكن أعلم أنه لو علم هذا الأنسان بردك هذا فلن يتردد فى وصفك بكلمات مثل ما سمعته فى الفيديوهات
أخير أشكرك أخي الحبيب علي جميل محبتك ..
سلام المسيح يرعاك ويحميك​


----------



## المسلمى (20 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> هذا هو جميل الرد أخي وهذا هو أثباتك أن هناك منهم من يعترف بكرههم
> لكن أعلم أنه لو علم هذا الأنسان بردك هذا فلن يتردد فى وصفك بكلمات مثل ما سمعته فى الفيديوهات
> أخير أشكرك أخي الحبيب علي جميل محبتك ..
> سلام المسيح يرعاك ويحميك​


شكرا لك اخى الكريم
واتمنى من الله ان يجمع بينا
بالخير..وان نظل يدا واحدة
تحت سقف بلد واحدة وهى مصر
وسنظل اخوات مهما حصل رغما عن ضعفاء النفوس
والبقاء لله فى فقيدكم..واتمنى له الراحة الابديــــة


----------



## نصر 29 (20 مارس 2012)

يا اخوانى انا اعلم ان الظرف ليس مناسب ولكنى فى الحقيقه مستاء من الطرفين الطرف المسيحى والطرف المسلم 

انا مستاء من الطرف المسلم لوجود بعض من لا يعلمون اسلامهم جيدا فنراهم يتجاوزوا حتى نصوص الاسلام 

وهناك من يظن من المسيحيين اننا نحاول ان نظهر الاسلام بصوره جيده فى حين انه على غير ذلك ونقول لهؤلاء بل وهمتم نحن لا نتحدث من فراغ انها نصوص قطعية الثبوت قطعية الدلاله ولا نتحدث من عند انفسنا 



> كان سهل بن حنيف ، وقيس بن سعد ، قاعدين بالقادسية ، فمروا عليهما بجنازة فقاما ، فقيل لهما : إنهما من أهل الأرض ، أي من أهل الذمة ، فقالا : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرت به جنازة فقام ، فقيل له : إنها جنازة يهودي ، فقال : أليست نفسا  . وعن ابن ليلى قال : كنت مع قيس وسهل رضي الله عنهما ، فقالا : كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقال : كان أبو مسعود وقيس يقومان للجنازة



صحيح البخارى :1312

ولا اقول هذا مداهنه فلم اخترع انا او احد المسلمين هذا الحديث اليوم لنداهن به بل فعل هذا الفعل النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل ان يولد البابا بحوالى 1350 سنه ولهذا فمن يفعل مثل هذه الافعال من المسلمين فهو مخالف لنص الحديث فالرجل الان سواء اختلفنا معه فى العقيده او غيرها بين يدى ربه وقد افضى الى ما قدم 

اما الجانب المسيحى فمستاء منه لأننى للحق لم اجد فيهم منصف وان كان لهم حق فى ان يغضبوا من مثل هذه الاقوال ولكن لم ارى فيهم واحد فى يوم من الايام ينهى صاحبه عن سب النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم بأفظع الالفاظ وهو ايضا رجل ميت بين يدى ربه 

فلماذا الان تثورون لميتكم وتظنون اننا بلا احساس لا نثور لميتنا .. انا لا ابرر بالقطع فليس من الصحيح تصحيح الخطأ بخطأ ولكن اتسائل يا منصفون سنوات تسبون نبى المسلمين ودين المسلمين وامهات المسلمين و مقدسات المسلمين والان تتعجبون من وجود حقد من بعضهم ... سبحان الله العظيم 

الحق الحق والعقل العقل يا اخوه .. لتنهوا بعضكم بعضا عن السب والاعتداء على اعراض الموتى قبل ان تطلبوا من غيركم هذا وان كانوا على خطأ فهذا ليس مبرر لنسيان السبب 

وما الذى يؤجج كل هذا الخلاف فى الدين ؟؟ مثل ما ارك هكذا ترانى ان كان المسلم يراك فى النار فكذلك انت تراه ايضا ... ولكن ما علاقه الخلاف فى العقيده بالسباب لا اعرف بصراحه 

ولو انى اقر ان هناك من المسلمين من اخطأ ولكنى شخصيا ارى فى نفسى غضاضه من اعتذارات المعتذرين و اسألهم يا ايها المعتذرون من اعتذر لكم عن سب نبيكم ؟


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (20 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> هل لك أن تخبرنا سبب واحد  يبرر حقده وكراهيته..وبعد أن تخبرني السبب..لما هو الذي ولد بداخله هذا الحقد الغير مبرر
> الا تري أنه قد يكون فى ذلك فتنه ..ويخرج بعض منا عن التحكم فى مشاعره ويقوم بالرد علي تلك الاهانات بشكل غير سلمي
> أم أنه ليقينه الشديد ..بعدم أتخاذنا هذا الفعل مهما يكن فهو يفعل ما يفعل ...اريد أن أخبره وأمثاله ..ليس سكوتنا ضعف منا ..بل دليل علي محبتنا وتسامحنا ...لأن من وقعت عليه الاهانه كان يسامح بوجه مبتسم بشوش ...فأن تحدثنا بغير رد فعله ..سيحزن منا ..ونحن  لن نجعله يحزن منا
> لان هذا ضد محبتنا ..ولأننا مشفقون علي حالهم..ونتمني لهم أن يتخلصوا من هذا الكره لنا ولن يحدث هذا ..الا أذا عرفوا ما معني المحبه
> ...


 
*السبب هو الإختلاف الديني والعقائدي *

*هو قال عنه هذا الكلام لأنه لا ينتمي لدينه ولا لعقيدته *


----------



## forgiven (20 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ..
بغض النظر عن أي إساءات ناتجة عن جهل وتخلف من قلة من الطرفين .. مصر هتفضل دايما ايد واحدة ومستقبلنا مصيره مش هيتحدد بتصرفات او أقوال من الجانبين ليس لها أي معنى
أوجه خالص العزاء للاخوة المسيحيين وأحب أرفق صورة انتشرت على الفيس (صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد) وفي كل مكان لستات مسلمات بينزلوا مياة شرب للاخوة المسيحيين أثناء ازدحامهم .. والصورة خير رد
اتمنى ان الصورة تظهر في هذا الرابط التالي لاني جديد في المنتدى  ومش عارف أرفقها كما يجب: 
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php....368749979841539.70458.104224996294040&type=1


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح لك أخي الحبيب


> انا مستاء من الطرف المسلم لوجود بعض من لا يعلمون اسلامهم جيدا فنراهم يتجاوزوا حتى نصوص الاسلام


الا تقر بوجود الكراهيه حتي وأن كانت نابعه من نصوصكم القرأنيه ومن أحاديثكم المحمديه ....
أستياءك هذا  لتجاوزهم نصوص دينكم...وليس لجرم أرتكبوه فى حق شخص هو بمثابة الروح لنا ..كما يوجد الكثير من القيادات لديكم بمثابة الروح لكم
:::::::::::::::


> وهناك من يظن من المسيحيين اننا نحاول ان نظهر الاسلام بصوره جيده فى حين انه على غير ذلك ونقول لهؤلاء بل وهمتم نحن لا نتحدث من فراغ انها نصوص قطعية الثبوت قطعية الدلاله ولا نتحدث من عند انفسنا


لما التناقض أخي كان أستياءك  الأول من وجود من هم منكم وتجاوزا نصوص الأسلام..لما هذا التجاوز ونصوصكم قطعيه الثبوت قطعية الدلاله علي حد قولك
ثم أننا لا نظن أنكم تحاولوا أظهار الاسلام بصوره جيده فى حين أنه غير ذلك بل نتحدث عن تصرفات تؤكد ذلك ...اليس هذا الانسان مسلم 
اليس كلامه الذي هو مستند فيه بنصوص القرأن يدل علي كره أبدي ولد بولود القرأن...
أليس رب محمد ورب القرأن هو من قال تلك النصوص القطعية الدلاله القطعية الثبوت التي لا ريب فيها 
اليس يقول أن كل بني أدم عبيده ..لما اذن يذكر فى قرأنه كره لنا من خلال نصوصكم القطعية الثبوت القطعية الدلاله 
لنفترض أنها قطعية الثبوت قطعية الدلاله ألي فى حديثك عن نبيك محمد فى أقتباسي التلي يدل علي تناقض بين فعله وبين فعل ربه
نحن كافرون نحن ضالون نحن مغضوب عليهم....لما يقدنا محمد ويقف لجنازه أحد ما لكونه نفس بشريه ..,وأن كان فعل ذلك..أليس بفعله هذا 
...اليس هذا يدلل علي أن ربه يرانا بصوره وهو يرانا بصوه أخري ...


> كان سهل بن حنيف ، وقيس بن سعد ، قاعدين بالقادسية ، فمروا عليهما بجنازة فقاما ، فقيل لهما : إنهما من أهل الأرض ، أي من أهل الذمة ، فقالا : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرت به جنازة فقام ، فقيل له : إنها جنازة يهودي ، فقال : أليست نفسا . وعن ابن ليلى قال : كنت مع قيس وسهل رضي الله عنهما ، فقالا : كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقال : كان أبو مسعود وقيس يقومان للجنازة


اليس بتصرف هذا الانسان وجدي غنيم..دليل علي وجود أختلاف بينه وبين سنة محمد نبيك ونبيه ..أن لم يوجد هذا الاختلاف ...فتحت اي مصطلح يدرج تصرفه هذا ..اليس تصرفه أم أن تصرفه نبع من تنفيذ لأمر ربه بأظهار كره ما نحونا ...أن لم يكن لا هذا ولا ذاك ..ألم يقل نبيك محمد اوصيكم بالأقباط خيرا ..
هل وجدي غنيم ينفذ وصية محمد بفعله هذا ..لو أفترضنا انه مخالف لسنة محمد لعدم تواجد تشابه فى التصرفات تجاه موقف الميت  بين نبيك ونبيه محمد 
أليس هذا دليل علي عدم الاقتناع بتتبع سنته فى موقف الميت ...اليس هذا دليل علي أنه لا يتبع سنة محمد الذي جاء بالقرأن من عند ربه ..اليس هذا دليل بتصديق ما جاء به محمد (القرأن)والعمل به وبعدم أتباع من جاء بالقرأن(محمد)...الم يقل محمد من أطاعني فقد أطاع الله ومن عصاني فقد عصا الله 
....لو كان محمد قال ذلك...فكيف تجتمع طاعة وجدي غنيم لربه وعدم طاعته لنبيه...أليس فى هذا بخس  لقدر محمد عنده ....؟؟؟؟؟؟اليس هذا دليلا 
منه علي وجود شيء فى تصرفه يخبر الجميع علانيه لتتبعوا  القرأن ولتتركوا محمد...والدليل علي ذلك عدم أتباع سنته واتباعه لنصوص القرأن القطعية الثبوت القطعية الدلاله...التي جاء بها له ولكم وللمسلمين جميعا نبيك ونبيه ونبي المسلمين محمد ...اليس فى تصرفه ما يوحي أن محمد غير جدير بـأن يتبعه ويتبع سنته ..أليس هذا شيء يدعو لعدم تصديق محمد ...ومن ثم دم تصديق ما جاء به ..ومن ثم يأتي أخ مثلك ليرد ويقول أنها نصوص قطعية الثبوت قطعية الدلاله
أن كان كذلك  ..الم يقل محمد علي لسان ربه فى القرأن لكم دينكم ولي دين ...أذا لماذا لا ينفذ وجدي غنيم تلك الأيه...اليس عدم تنفيذه لتلك الايه ..هو عدم أقتناع بها والدليل علي ذلك لم ينفذها ...اليس عدم أقتناعه بها هو عدم أفتناع بشيء قاله ربه فى القرأن الذي جاؤ به محمد الذي هو لا يتبع سنته ...اليس فى هذا دليل منه علي أتباع ربه فى أشياء (الكره) وعدم أتباعه فى أسياء(لكم دينكم ولي دين) يوضح علانيه بأنه ينتقي ما يرضي كرهه ..وتنتقي أنت وأخرون ما يرضي دفاعكم ..اليس فى هذا وهذا وهذا دليل منك ومنه علي وجود أختلاف بينك وبينه وبين محمد وبين ربكم ..اليس فى أختلافكم هذا دليل علي أن نصوص محمد التي جاء بها من عند ربه ..لوجدي غنيم ولك وللمسلمين..دليل علي أنها  غير قطعية الثبوت وغير قطعية الدلاله...لا يهمني مدي صدقها ومدي كذبها ...لأن لي ما أصدقه وأؤمن به وهو الانجيل ز.ولك م تصدقه وتؤمن به وهو القرأن ..أذا لما المشاكل أخي ..ليتبع كل منا ما يريد من نبي ودين ونصوص..دون التجريح فى الاخر بأي شكل من الاشكال ...وليتحمل كل منا خاتمة ما أتبع وما صدق ..يوم القيامه عندكم لا  أحد يعرف أحد   " لكل امرئ منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه "
أذن لما تهتمون لأمرنا فى الدنيا دعونا نتبع م نصدق ولتتبعوا ما تصدقوا أنتم ..هل الامر صعب الي هذه الدرجه
::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك أخي

 ...طالما أنه أستند الي نصوص قطعية الثبوت قطعية الدلاله كما تقول ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> السبب هو الإختلاف الديني والعقائدي
> 
> هو قال عنه هذا الكلام لأنه لا ينتمي لدينه ولا لعقيدته


سلام المسيح لك أخي الحبيب
أذا هذا دليل علي تكذيبه للأيه التي تقول لكم دينكم ولي دين ..هل يكرهنا لأن ربه قال لكل شخص دينه ..ولا تعجبه تلك الايه ..فهو يفعل النقيض​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> غض النظر عن أي إساءات ناتجة عن جهل وتخلف من قلة من الطرفين


سلام المسيح لك أخي الحبيب 
هل لك أن تذكر بعض أساءات الطرف الاخر (الطرف المسيحي) بما اننا نعف أساءة الطرف المسلم ونلمسها ..لتوضح لنا أسائتنا نحن لأننا لا نري أفعالنا
أذكر لنا بعض أمثله تعبر عن كره داخلنا​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> مصر هتفضل دايما ايد واحدة ومستقبلنا مصيره مش هيتحدد بتصرفات او أقوال من الجانبين ليس لها أي معنى


نعم والدليل علي ذلك تصرف شخص ذو أهليه وذو شعبيه علي الملأ ..بسب وقذف ..يبدو أننا متبلدوا المشاعر فلا يمكن أن نثور يوم علي هذا الكره...ولما نثور محبتنا تمنعنا ..اذا فلسيكن مطمئن وجدي غنيم وليرسخ أدلته علي كلامك بتصرفاته
:::::::


> ومستقبلنا


مستقبل من نحن المسلمين والمسيحين المتقاسمون وطن واحد ..أم أنتم المسلمون الأغلبيه ..فلكم الحق الاكبر فى تحديد نوع المستقبل دون النظر الي االقله​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> أوجه خالص العزاء للاخوة المسيحيين وأحب أرفق صورة انتشرت على الفيس (صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد) وفي كل مكان لستات مسلمات بينزلوا مياة شرب للاخوة المسيحيين أثناء ازدحامهم .. والصورة خير رد


نشكرك لتعزيتك أخي الحبيب ..ولا نحتاج أدله بأن هناك منكم من هم يشعرون بنا ويحبوننا ..وأنأ كنت واحد ممن يحبون أخوته المسيحين  الأ أن اصبحت منهم بفضل يسوع ...
:::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> اما الجانب المسيحى فمستاء منه لأننى للحق لم اجد فيهم منصف وان كان لهم حق فى ان يغضبوا من مثل هذه الاقوال ولكن لم ارى فيهم واحد فى يوم من الايام ينهى صاحبه عن سب النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم بأفظع الالفاظ وهو ايضا رجل ميت بين يدى ربه


القرأن يقول
وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ وَالأَنفَ بِالأَنفِ وَالأُذُنَ بِالأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ
أذا القرأن برر تصرفنا نتيجه لتصرفكم ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> الحق الحق والعقل العقل يا اخوه .. لتنهوا بعضكم بعضا عن السب والاعتداء على اعراض الموتى قبل ان تطلبوا من غيركم هذا وان كانوا على خطأ فهذا ليس مبرر لنسيان السبب


لنعتبرها مبادره منك ولنري من سيستمر فى تنفيذها​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> وما الذى يؤجج كل هذا الخلاف فى الدين ؟؟ مثل ما ارك هكذا ترانى ان كان المسلم يراك فى النار فكذلك انت تراه ايضا ... ولكن ما علاقه الخلاف فى العقيده بالسباب لا اعرف بصراحه


هذا هو المغزي ...لم لا يهتم كل شخص بشئونه ويترك الاخر فى شئونه ..هل سيكون رد فعلك هكذا أن أخبرتك أني عابر ...ولو أني أعيش فى مصر وأعلنت هدايتي لنور الحق ..انه لن يصدر قرار ببتر رقبتي ..وستقولون لكم دينكم ولي دين وتتركوني أمارس ديني بحريه ...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وأن حدث العكس  هل لن يظهر منكم ما يوضح سخطكم علي الكافر علي حد وصفكم للعابر ..والتأئب علي حد وصفكم لمن أتبع محمد 
أن كان كذلك فأنا أول من سيعلن هدايته لنور المسيح وأعود لمصر لأعيش بها ...دون خوف من أن تبتر رقبتي ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> ولو انى اقر ان هناك من المسلمين من اخطأ ولكنى شخصيا ارى فى نفسى غضاضه من اعتذارات المعتذرين و اسألهم يا ايها المعتذرون من اعتذر لكم عن سب نبيكم ؟


أعتقد أنه ليس من حقي أن أقول لك اعتذر هذا ينبع من محبتك ...لذا لما التدخل فى تصرفات الغير ووجهة نظر الغير من الأعتذار ..
وأن كان هنك من أخوتي من قد يكون سب نبيك ...فأنا أعتذر ليس بالنيابه عنه لأنه هو من يقرر أن كن سيعتذر أم لا ..بل لأخبرك أن هناك من أعتذر لذلك
::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك أخي الحبيب​


----------



## eelamny (20 مارس 2012)

*تفتكروا لو كان البابا موجود كان هيرد عليهم أو كان هيقول كلام زيكم , تمثله ب*

تفتكروا لو كان البابا موجود كان هيرد عليهم أو كان هيقول كلام زيكم , تمثله ب


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> تفتكروا لو كان البابا موجود كان هيرد عليهم أو كان هيقول كلام زيكم , تمثله ب


رده رأيناه عندما كان بيننا فى تلك الدنيا التي هي الي زوال
وما أجمل رده ....وما أقبح ردهم ​


----------



## abeertaha (20 مارس 2012)

أنا مسلمة ومش حاقدة
وبقدم لكم خالص التعازى فى وفاة البابا شنودة
وبدعي ربنا يلهمكم الصبر والسلوان على فقديكم
وفقيد مصر كلها مسيحين ومسلمين


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> اخي الفاضل اشكرك على حسن تعاملك ,,


وأنا أشكرك لحسن ردك


> الفرق واضح مثل وضوح الشمس الزينة تعتبر جماد , والنعمة تعتبر معيشة وفضل من ربي ..


أي فرق أخي الحبيب ...؟؟؟ما المشكله أن تكون الزينه جماد ونعمه فى نفس الوقت...الكمبيوتر الذي نتواصل من خلاله جماد  ..؟؟هل بنظرك الكمبيوتر نعمه أم لا
المصابيح التي تضيء الشوارع هي نعمه من ربك ونعمه من ربي وفى نفس الوقت زينه تزين الشوارع 
والعقل أخي الحبيب نعمه تزين الأنسان عن باقي المخلوقات أن لم يكن العقل زينه ...فما الشيء الذي سيكون زينتنا التي تميزنا عن الحيوانات 
النعمه معيشه وفضل من ربك ..وهي معيشه وفضل من ربي أيضا...لكن لا هل تجد منع فى أن تتزين بنعمة ربك وأتزين بنعمة ربي فى كل وقت ...؟؟؟
كلامي من وجهة نظري الشخصيه وليس تصحيح لرأيك الخاص الذي يحترم..ولكن لتجعله رأيك الخص ..وليس بمثابة تصحيح لمشاركة أخت ..وأن كان كلامك صحيح
ووجهة نظرك هي الاقوي ...فأنا أعتقد انه زوقيا لتصحح معلومه لأحدهم فيمكنك مراسلته علي الخاص لتصحيح م تراه أنت خطأ ..
:::::::::


> +1


+
:::::::::


> نعم بعيدة جدآ ولكن الزمن في تقدم والعمر مهما طول صغير !!!


نعم أخي الحبيب  العم قصير لدرجة تجعلني أخاف من أن يكون قصير لدرجه لا تمكن أحد أخوتي  من رؤية هذا النور  المشع
::::::::::


> +1


+
::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك أخي الحبيب​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

abeertaha قال:


> أنا مسلمة ومش حاقدة
> وبقدم لكم خالص التعازى فى وفاة البابا شنودة
> وبدعي ربنا يلهمكم الصبر والسلوان على فقديكم
> وفقيد مصر كلها مسيحين ومسلمين


نشكرك علي تعزيتك ومحبة قلبك الجميله أختي الغاليه
::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكي
​


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2012)

إحدى جاهلات بعض المستنقعات الإسلامية المتشمته بموت قداسته شوفوا بتقول إيه 



> *لا  أبالغ فالفتاة تشعر بالأنثى مثلها ... وكم تخيلت أخواتي وهن يعذبن ويضربن  ويلقون للأسود لتلتهمهن ( بالمناسبة وفاء قسطنطين ماتت هكذا نحسبها عند  الله من الشهداء والله أعلم هل لحقت بها كاميليا أم لا ) ...
> 
> فرغم أننا لم يعزينا أحد من النصارى لقتل أخواتنا الإناث الضعاف ... ورغم  أننا لم نرى كلمة حق واحدة تقال منكم من أجلهن ... إلا أننا نحزن لحزنكم (  رغم عدم حزننا عليه ) ... وبالتأكيد منكم الكثير من يقدر ذلك ..
> كذلك لا ألوم أحد الأخوة في مشاعره أو شئ عبر عنه نتيجة مرور شريط الذكريات  الأليمة في رأسه ... فكم من أخت قتلت لا حول لها ولا قوة ... كل ذنبها  أنها قالت ربي الله !*


كذااااابة لأنك تجعجعين بكلام فارغ خجل الجهلة أنفسهم من أن يكتبوه ....
يلقون للأسود ؟؟؟ إيه هو البابا كان مربي أسود عنده في الكاتدرائية ولا إيه ؟؟ 
وهي وفاء قسطنطين أكلها أسد يعني ؟؟؟ يا لهوووي على الغبااااء 
هو في حد عاقل بيقول هكذا كلام ... !
خلينا بصوت عالي نقول "الــــــــــــــرب يشفيكي" بتكذبوا الكذبة وبتصدقوها !!
فعلا أصحاب العقول في رااااااحة يا ..... برضه عجزت الكلمات في وصف جهلك ... 
وأخر كلامي "الرب يرحمك يا قداسة البابا" فقد إرتحت من هذه الأشكال ....


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مارس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> إحدى جاهلات بعض المستنقعات الإسلامية المتشمته بموت قداسته شوفوا بتقول إيه
> 
> كذااااابة لأنك تجعجعين بكلام فارغ خجل الجهلة أنفسهم من أن يكتبوه ....
> يلقون للأسود ؟؟؟ إيه هو البابا كان مربي أسود عنده في الكاتدرائية ولا إيه ؟؟
> ...



*لن نتعجب من سلوكيات من أتخذهم إبليس مسكناً لهم .... فالعفونة ليس لها إلا رائحة النتانة*


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لن نتعجب من سلوكيات من أتخذهم إبليس مسكناً لهم .... فالعفونة ليس لها إلا رائحة النتانة*


المصيبة أنهم لا زالوا متعجبين ويتسائلون عن من هم أصحاب الفتن في مصر !!! 
لنصلي من أجلهم أبي الغالي ليرحمهم الرب من عقولهم المتمسكة بخرافات مميتة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مارس 2012)

*أسود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*مش عارف أضحك وألا أبكى وأ لا ألطم والا أعمل أية بالظبط !!*
*شعوب مُغيبة ...تتلقف الهُراءات من كذبة ...*
*أسود ؟*
*عندها حق ( مسكينة ) ما هم بيتلقوا فقههم من ( سيرك ) أعلى ما فيه ( بهلوان ) *


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أسود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *مش عارف أضحك وألا أبكى وأ لا ألطم والا أعمل أية بالظبط !!*
> *شعوب مُغيبة ...تتلقف الهُراءات من كذبة ...*
> *أسود ؟*
> *عندها حق ( مسكينة ) ما هم بيتلقوا فقههم من ( سيرك ) أعلى ما فيه ( بهلوان ) *


مش عارفة بجد أنا برضه ما عرفت أضحك ولا أبكي على هذه العقول !
بس أمانة يا عبود تاخد بالك المرة الجاية وإنت داخل الكنيسة لأحسن ياكلك أسد ..
 بعدين هنجيب عبود تاني منين :smil13:


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 مارس 2012)

ذكرت فى مشاركة منذ مدة وقلت فيها صديقى المسلم سقط القناع لا ادرى ما هى تركيبة المسلم الحاقد كيف يفرح فى موت انسان رائع محترم احب مصر وكان رمز للوطنية الحقة بالعمل وليس بالشعارات


----------



## ياسر الجندى (20 مارس 2012)

> فلماذا الان تثورون لميتكم وتظنون اننا بلا احساس لا نثور لميتنا .. انا لا ابرر بالقطع فليس من الصحيح تصحيح الخطأ بخطأ ولكن اتسائل يا منصفون سنوات تسبون نبى
> المسلمين ودين المسلمين وامهات المسلمين و مقدسات المسلمين والان تتعجبون من وجود حقد من بعضهم ... سبحان الله العظيم


أعلم جيدا أنه ليس من المناسب يانصر أن أنكأ جراح
وشركاء الوطن حزنى على سيدهم
بيد أن هذا لايمنعنى أن أصرخ بما صرخت به 
فقد أصبت الهدف من أقرب طريق 
نعم يانصر 
فليقبلوها منى بصدر رحب 
نعم ياشركاء الوطن والمصير
كلمة محبة وأمل 
آن لكم أن تنظروا إلى الخشبة قبل القذاة !


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مارس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أعلم جيدا أنه ليس من المناسب يانصر أن أنكأ جراح
> وشركاء الوطن حزنى على سيدهم
> بيد أن هذا لايمنعنى أن أصرخ بما صرخت به
> فقد أصبت الهدف من أقرب طريق
> ...



*أى خشبة وأى قذى
عندما نتكلم عن محمد فأننا نتكلم عن سلوكياته وتعاليمه كما جاءت فى القرآن والسنة ... وكلها موثقة

أما هؤلاء فما هى أسانيدهم ... مجرد أفتراءات ... 

هل نسيتم مظاهرات أختى كامليا ... وطلع الموضوع كله وساخات عقلية لبعض المتاجرين بالدين

هل نسيتم مظاهرات جامع عمر بن العاص ... هل نسيتم مظاهرات جامع إبراهيم ... تعاليم محمد جعلت من أماكن المفروض أنها تكون للعبادة أماكن للإجرام والسفالة

نسيتم البكليمى .... دقن وجلبية وتعديل فى الحلفان بما لا يخالف شرع الله وفى النهاية طلع كذاب ونصاب
نسيتم السلفى اللى قتل الداعية المقعد واغتصب زوجته ثم قتلها وتركها عارية .. ماذا فعلت الدقن والجلابية ...
نسيتم الأخوان وتجارتهم بالدين .... 
اتمنى أن نصمت .... لأن مصر فى طريقها للخراب بسبب الإسلام*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> لا أبالغ فالفتاة تشعر بالأنثى مثلها ... وكم تخيلت أخواتي وهن يعذبن ويضربن ويلقون للأسود لتلتهمهن ( بالمناسبة وفاء قسطنطين ماتت هكذا نحسبها عند الله من الشهداء والله أعلم هل لحقت بها كاميليا أم لا ) ...
> 
> فرغم أننا لم يعزينا أحد من النصارى لقتل أخواتنا الإناث الضعاف ... ورغم أننا لم نرى كلمة حق واحدة تقال منكم من أجلهن ... إلا أننا نحزن لحزنكم ( رغم عدم حزننا عليه ) ... وبالتأكيد منكم الكثير من يقدر ذلك ..
> كذلك لا ألوم أحد الأخوة في مشاعره أو شئ عبر عنه نتيجة مرور شريط الذكريات الأليمة في رأسه ... فكم من أخت قتلت لا حول لها ولا قوة ... كل ذنبها أنها قالت ربي الله !





> لا أبالغ فالفتاة تشعر بالأنثى مثلها


احسدك علي شعورك العالي بضعاف الأنصوات مثلك....!!!
:::::::::


> وكم تخيلت أخواتي وهن يعذبن ويضربن ويلقون للأسود لتلتهمهن


أجلدوها ..عذبوها..علقوها من شعرها ...أضربوها بقوه دون رحمه....وبعد أن تفعلوا هذا خذوها للأسد مرجان ..لا لا ..يستحقها الأسد غضبان..لا لا ..ألقوا نصفها للأسد مرجان ونصفها الأخر للأسد غضبان..وباقي الأسود التي فى الكنيسه..أجلعوهم يصبروا قليلا فهناك فتيات كثيره فى طريقها لغرفة التعذيب السريه...لو أنهم تعودا علي لحوم غير لحوم الفتيات المعذبات ..لكنا أطعمناهم.....
هل هذا خيالك يا رقيقة الاحساس ايتها الانثي التي تشعر بمن مثلها من أنثوات يلقون صنوف العذاب منا ..أم خيالك أوسع من ذلك ..
لو أني أمتلك الشهره التي فيها رجالكم لأخبرت مخرج الأفلام الوثائقية الكندي روب سبينس عن خيالك العميييييييييييييييق جدا 
لكي تشتركوا فى صناعة العديد من الأفلام الوثائقيه التي تخرج خيالك هذا للعالم كله فبأمانه لمسيح حرام جدا أن تكوني أنتي موهبه مكبوته ...!!!!!
عندي سؤال يا رقيقة الأحساس يا عالية المشاعر يا عمييييييييقة الخيال ...!!!ايته الرقيقه ..هل بأعتقادك أن هناك فتاه فى العالم كله  تتحمل صفعة قلم واحد بقوه 
وأن كانت فتاه درجة رقتها قليله ..فهل هناك فتاه فى العالم كله تتحمل عذاب خيالك العميييييييييق هذا ..وان كان هناك فتاه تتحمل عذاب خيالك العمييييييييق هذا
فهل هناك فتاه فى العالم كله ستعيش لحظه أن وجدت نفسها ستكون بمفردها مع فأر بحجره ولا أحد سينقذها من هذا الفأر المتوحش المفترس...
ماذا أن تحول هذا الفأر لأسد ....امممم...أعتقد انها ستداعبه بنظرات عينها وتتود اليه بأن لا يخربشها فى وجهها الرقيق الملمس ...وتخبره أنها معجبه بأسوديته
فربما يتراجع عن قراره بخربشة وجهها الرقيق الملمس..ويعيش معها قصة الأمير المسحور الذي تحول ألي أسد ..ولكنه أسد ذو مشاعر لا يخربش الفتيات فى وجههن ...ّّونأتي نحن لنطمئن هل اكلها الأسد ام تتبقي منها أجزاء لنلقيها الي النمور المتضوره جوعا للحم الفتيات الرقيقات ..مثلك يا رقيقة الاحساس...
ونجد الصدمه هنا ..الفتاه تجلس جنبا الي جنب مع الأسد الهمام يتبادلوا النظرات الغراميه بعد أن وقع فى حبها هذا المستأسد علي الفاضي 
ونظن حينها  أنها معجزه من ربها لأنه أمنت وقالت ربي الله..وقد نؤمن نحن معها ..ونتأثر بهذا المشهد الرومنسي ...ونحول حجرة التعذيب السريه الي حفل 
زفاف ذات الوجه رقيق الملمس علي الأسد المستأسد علي الفاضي ....!!!!!
 يا رقيقة الأحساس ...أخبريني هل هناك فتاه ستعيش لحظه أن وجدت نفسها  مع أسد ...أن قلتي أنتي نعم ..فأنا سأقول لا ..وأن قال العالم كله نعم ...أنا سأقول لا أيضا ...فهي ستموت من (الخضه) وذلك بناء علي نظريه علميه تقول أن الأنثوات هن ارق المخلوقات علي وجه الارض ..هذا بعد حضرتك طبعا فهن يستلهمن رقتهن
من محيطات رقتك العميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييقه.....!!!!!
وحينها  ولن يستمتع الأسد بأكل فريسه ميته ..بل يستمتع بأكل فريسه خربشها اولا فى وجهها الرقيق الملمس..ووجد مقاومه منها بدفعه عن خربشة وجهها رقيق الملمس من خلال يداها الناعمتين  الصغيرتان ...لو أن أن كلامي هذا غير منطقي ..فيبدو أنك تتحدثين عن أنجلينا جولي فهي تمتلك الرقه التي تدنو مستوي رقتك طبعا ,,وتمتلك القدره علي قتل كل الأسود التي توجد فى غرفة التعذيب السريه ..دون أن تحتاج الي أن ترمقهم بنظرات تودد 
....نصيحه ..وداعا ايها المنطق ...فقلد ظهر هناك ما يستفز العقل ... ويثيثر الشفقه ..ويثري خيالنا أيضا ...


> بالمناسبة وفاء قسطنطين ماتت هكذا


هكذا كيف ...هل خربشها الأسد ..أم أنها لم تتودد اليه ...ودخلت معه فى معركه طويله وأنتصر هو لأنه ليس مستأسد علي الفاضي 
أم أنه أكتفي فقط بأخراج زئره من زئيره الناعم ..فماتت من (الخضه)
:::::::::::


> نحسبها عند الله من الشهداء


يبدو أنها الأن تعيش في نعيم جناتكم ..وتطلب من ربها أن يأتي لها كل لحظه بأسد لتصفعه علي وجهه وتقوم بقص أظافره التي خربشها بها 
ثم ثم تركبها بدلا من أظافرها لتخربشه كما خربشها ..وحينها ..نبقي خالصين والعين بالعين والسن بالسن والأظافر بالأظافر 
::::::::::::


> والله أعلم هل لحقت بها كاميليا أم لا


هذا يتوقف علي نوع الأسد الذي القت له كاميليا التي فى خيالك العمييييييق ..هل هو من نوع الأسود المستأسده علي الفاضي ام انه من الأسود التي تخربش 
دون الأهتمام لنظرات تودد 
::::::::::::::


> فرغم أننا لم يعزينا أحد من النصارى لقتل أخواتنا الإناث الضعاف ...


وها أنا اخيرا وصلت الي ارض الواقع ....تأكدي أننا لم نتلقي أي تنويه بما حدث فى الغرفه السريه الخاصه بالتعذيب ..وأن تلقينا ..لكنا فعلنا ..صدقيني ..


> ورغم أننا لم نرى كلمة حق واحدة تقال منكم من أجلهن


وبعد أن وصلني تنويه عن مقتل فتاتان جراء خربشة اسد لهما فى غرفة التعذيب السريه بالكنيسه  دون شفقه او رحمه او أهتمام لنظرات التودد...
أسمحي لي أن اقدم كلمة الحق التي تنتظرينها ...رغم تأخرها ..لكن هذا راجع لسوء خدمة البريد 
(«أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي»)
::::::::::::::


> إلا أننا نحزن لحزنكم


وهذا متوقع منكي طبعا رقيقة الأحساس
:::::::::::::::


> ( رغم عدم حزننا عليه )


لما حزنكم عليه ...هو لا يحتاج حزننا او حزنكم فهو الأن فى سعاده أبديه رغم عنا وعن أي مخلوق أخر
لأنه مثال للطهاره والقداسه  وهو الأن بين يدي أبيه السماوي ينعم بجزاء أبتسامته لسبه وأهانته ومحبته التي تقابل كل هذا 
:::::::::::::::


> وبالتأكيد منكم الكثير من يقدر ذلك


عل أي شيء تعود صفة الأشاره ذلك اعرف أنها اسم اشارة للبعيد وهناك أعرابات حسب لها حسب الجمله 
لكن لأي شيء أستخدمتيها ..؟؟هل  هي للأشاره الي أن نقدر حزنكم علي حزننا ..أم أن نقدر عدم حزنكم علي أنتقال قداسته للأمجاد السماويه 
أن كان للأولي ..فنحن نقدر من يقدرنا ونحب من يحبنا ....وأن كان للثانيه فأنا أخبرتك أنه ليس بحاجه لحزننا او حزنكم عليه..بل العكس هو سيكون حزين لحزننا عليه
::::::::::::


> كذلك لا ألوم أحد الأخوة في مشاعره أو شئ عبر عنه نتيجة مرور شريط الذكريات الأليمة في رأسه ...


بالفعل لا ولن تلوميه لأن نبيكم محمد يقول 
(قال رسولكم صلي عليه ربكم وسلم : اذكروا محاسن موتاكم، وكفُّوا عن مساويهم: 
أما موتانا ..فلتنهجوا معهم نهج وجدي غنيم وأمثاله...هذا أن لم يكن الفاعل بقيامه فى جنازة يهودي تقديرا للنفس البشريه
وطلما أنه يقدر النفس البشريه لهذه الدرج ..فهو طبعا لن يسبها بعد موتها مهما كانت صفاتها من وجهة نظركم ..وهذا لوجود الأحترام منه للنفس البشريه والوقوف لها ..فكيف يسبها أذن...أن كنت سنته تأمركم بالسب ..فهناك من فعل ..وأن كان يقدر النفس البشريه وبق ف لها عند مرورها محموله علي الأعناق ..فمنكم أيضا من قدر أنتقال قداسته الي الأمجاد السماويه وقام بتعزيتنا..أما عنا نحن فردنا المحبه سواء لهذا او لذاك
::::::::::::


> فكم من أخت قتلت لا حول لها ولا قوة


لا حول لها ولا قوه .....؟؟؟؟ عجيب جدا جدا جدا كلامك هذا ..أنتي تخالفين نصوص ربك القرأنيه ..كيف لا حول لها ولا قوه...
ربكم يقول فى قرأنه 
(إِنَّ كَيْدَكُنَّ عَظِيمٌ)
كيف يكون كيدهن عظيم ..ولم تستطع أستغلاله فى التودد لهذا الأسد ..أم أن كيدهن هذا يأتي بتأثير مع الأسود المستأسده علي الفاضي فقط
ويكون لا حول لهم ولا قوه مع الأسود التي تخربش الوجه رقيق الملمس دون شفقه....؟؟؟؟؟؟
كيف لا حول لهم ولا قوه ...ألي ربكم يقول 
وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّ اع إذا دعان
ألم تقل هي أن ربها الله  ..لم لم يستجب لأستغاثاتها وصرختها التي تدوي بأذنك وتجعلك حززززززززززينه لها ولضعفها
وأن لم يكن ..فلم لم يضع معجزه فى هذا الأسد الذي يخربش الوجه رقيق الملمس دون شفقه ويجعله أسد مستأسد علي الفاضي
أم أن ربها فضل أن تنتقل الي جناتكم ..حتي تقلم أظافر هذا الاسد وتجعله يشعر  بعنف خربشته لوجهها بعد أن تخربشه بأظافره 
تطبيقا لقول العين بالعين والسن بالسن ..............................



....والأظافر بالأظافر ....

::::::::::


> كل ذنبها أنها قالت ربي الله


أن كنت تعتبرين قولها أن  ربها هو الله (ذنبها) وأننا قمنا بأستغلال خيالك اللعمييييييييق جدا ..عن حجرة التعذيب السريه والأسود  وحاسبنها علي ذنبها
رغم أننا لا نحاسب بل رب المجد هو من يحاسب 
فما ذنب أمهات كثيره جدا جدا فقدوا قرة أعينهم وفقدو روحهم فى تفجير رؤس أبنائهم عند خروجهم من كنيستهم تملأ وجوههم فرحة العيد 
...أم ستطلبين منا أن نقدر هذا ..لان شرعكم ينص علي ذلك ويجب أن نحترم تطبيقكم لشرعكم ..ويجب أن نصمت لأن محبتنا تجبرنا علي الصمت 
لأنها مشيئة رب المجد لا مشيئتنا ...
ويحب أن نصبر لأجل محبتنا ...
::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يحررك من خيالك العميق فهو  يحعلني أثرثر كثيرا  
سلام المسيح يحررك من شيطانك الذي يمليكي عباراتك
سلام المسيح يهديكي لنور تجدين فيه ما يجعلك 
 تشفقين علي ماضيكي المظلم المملوء بالفكر الشيطاني
سلام المسيح يهديكي أختي الغاليه​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

> لا أبالغ فالفتاة تشعر بالأنثى مثلها ... وكم تخيلت أخواتي وهن يعذبن ويضربن ويلقون للأسود لتلتهمهن ( بالمناسبة وفاء قسطنطين ماتت هكذا نحسبها عند الله من الشهداء والله أعلم هل لحقت بها كاميليا أم لا ) ...
> 
> فرغم أننا لم يعزينا أحد من النصارى لقتل أخواتنا الإناث الضعاف ... ورغم أننا لم نرى كلمة حق واحدة تقال منكم من أجلهن ... إلا أننا نحزن لحزنكم ( رغم عدم حزننا عليه ) ... وبالتأكيد منكم الكثير من يقدر ذلك ..
> كذلك لا ألوم أحد الأخوة في مشاعره أو شئ عبر عنه نتيجة مرور شريط الذكريات الأليمة في رأسه ... فكم من أخت قتلت لا حول لها ولا قوة ... كل ذنبها أنها قالت ربي الله !





> لا أبالغ فالفتاة تشعر بالأنثى مثلها


احسدك علي شعورك العالي بضعاف الأنثوات مثلك....!!!
:::::::::


> وكم تخيلت أخواتي وهن يعذبن ويضربن ويلقون للأسود لتلتهمهن


أجلدوها ..عذبوها..علقوها من شعرها ...أضربوها بقوه دون رحمه....وبعد أن تفعلوا هذا خذوها للأسد مرجان ..لا لا ..يستحقها الأسد غضبان..لا لا ..ألقوا نصفها للأسد مرجان ونصفها الأخر للأسد غضبان..وباقي الأسود التي فى الكنيسه..أجلعوهم يصبروا قليلا فهناك فتيات كثيره فى طريقها لغرفة التعذيب السريه...لو أنهم تعودا علي لحوم غير لحوم الفتيات المعذبات ..لكنا أطعمناهم.....
هل هذا خيالك يا رقيقة الاحساس ايتها الانثي التي تشعر بمن مثلها من أنثوات يلقون صنوف العذاب منا ..أم خيالك أوسع من ذلك ..
لو أني أمتلك الشهره التي فيها رجالكم لأخبرت مخرج الأفلام الوثائقية الكندي روب سبينس عن خيالك العميييييييييييييييق جدا 
لكي تشتركوا فى صناعة العديد من الأفلام الوثائقيه التي تخرج خيالك هذا للعالم كله فبأمانه لمسيح حرام جدا أن تكوني أنتي موهبه مكبوته ...!!!!!
عندي سؤال يا رقيقة الأحساس يا عالية المشاعر يا عمييييييييقة الخيال ...!!!ايته الرقيقه ..هل بأعتقادك أن هناك فتاه فى العالم كله  تتحمل صفعة قلم واحد بقوه 
وأن كانت فتاه درجة رقتها قليله ..فهل هناك فتاه فى العالم كله تتحمل عذاب خيالك العميييييييييق هذا ..وان كان هناك فتاه تتحمل عذاب خيالك العمييييييييق هذا
فهل هناك فتاه فى العالم كله ستعيش لحظه أن وجدت نفسها ستكون بمفردها مع فأر بحجره ولا أحد سينقذها من هذا الفأر المتوحش المفترس...
ماذا أن تحول هذا الفأر لأسد ....امممم...أعتقد انها ستداعبه بنظرات عينها وتتود اليه بأن لا يخربشها فى وجهها الرقيق الملمس ...وتخبره أنها معجبه بأسوديته
فربما يتراجع عن قراره بخربشة وجهها الرقيق الملمس..ويعيش معها قصة الأمير المسحور الذي تحول ألي أسد ..ولكنه أسد ذو مشاعر لا يخربش الفتيات فى وجههن ...ّّونأتي نحن لنطمئن هل اكلها الأسد ام تتبقي منها أجزاء لنلقيها الي النمور المتضوره جوعا للحم الفتيات الرقيقات ..مثلك يا رقيقة الاحساس...
ونجد الصدمه هنا ..الفتاه تجلس جنبا الي جنب مع الأسد الهمام يتبادلوا النظرات الغراميه بعد أن وقع فى حبها هذا المستأسد علي الفاضي 
ونظن حينها  أنها معجزه من ربها لأنه أمنت وقالت ربي الله..وقد نؤمن نحن معها ..ونتأثر بهذا المشهد الرومنسي ...ونحول حجرة التعذيب السريه الي حفل 
زفاف ذات الوجه رقيق الملمس علي الأسد المستأسد علي الفاضي ....!!!!!
 يا رقيقة الأحساس ...أخبريني هل هناك فتاه ستعيش لحظه أن وجدت نفسها  مع أسد ...أن قلتي أنتي نعم ..فأنا سأقول لا ..وأن قال العالم كله نعم ...أنا سأقول لا أيضا ...فهي ستموت من (الخضه) وذلك بناء علي نظريه علميه تقول أن الأنثوات هن ارق المخلوقات علي وجه الارض ..هذا بعد حضرتك طبعا فهن يستلهمن رقتهن
من محيطات رقتك العميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييقه.....!!!!!
وحينها  ولن يستمتع الأسد بأكل فريسه ميته ..بل يستمتع بأكل فريسه خربشها اولا فى وجهها الرقيق الملمس..ووجد مقاومه منها بدفعه عن خربشة وجهها رقيق الملمس من خلال يداها الناعمتين  الصغيرتان ...لو أن أن كلامي هذا غير منطقي ..فيبدو أنك تتحدثين عن أنجلينا جولي فهي تمتلك الرقه التي تدنو مستوي رقتك طبعا ,,وتمتلك القدره علي قتل كل الأسود التي توجد فى غرفة التعذيب السريه ..دون أن تحتاج الي أن ترمقهم بنظرات تودد 
....نصيحه ..وداعا ايها المنطق ...فقلد ظهر هناك ما يستفز العقل ... ويثيثر الشفقه ..ويثري خيالنا أيضا ...


> بالمناسبة وفاء قسطنطين ماتت هكذا


هكذا كيف ...هل خربشها الأسد ..أم أنها لم تتودد اليه ...ودخلت معه فى معركه طويله وأنتصر هو لأنه ليس مستأسد علي الفاضي 
أم أنه أكتفي فقط بأخراج زئره من زئيره الناعم ..فماتت من (الخضه)
:::::::::::


> نحسبها عند الله من الشهداء


يبدو أنها الأن تعيش في نعيم جناتكم ..وتطلب من ربها أن يأتي لها كل لحظه بأسد لتصفعه علي وجهه وتقوم بقص أظافره التي خربشها بها 
ثم ثم تركبها بدلا من أظافرها لتخربشه كما خربشها ..وحينها ..نبقي خالصين والعين بالعين والسن بالسن والأظافر بالأظافر 
::::::::::::


> والله أعلم هل لحقت بها كاميليا أم لا


هذا يتوقف علي نوع الأسد الذي القت له كاميليا التي فى خيالك العمييييييق ..هل هو من نوع الأسود المستأسده علي الفاضي ام انه من الأسود التي تخربش 
دون الأهتمام لنظرات تودد 
::::::::::::::


> فرغم أننا لم يعزينا أحد من النصارى لقتل أخواتنا الإناث الضعاف ...


وها أنا اخيرا وصلت الي ارض الواقع ....تأكدي أننا لم نتلقي أي تنويه بما حدث فى الغرفه السريه الخاصه بالتعذيب ..وأن تلقينا ..لكنا فعلنا ..صدقيني ..


> ورغم أننا لم نرى كلمة حق واحدة تقال منكم من أجلهن


وبعد أن وصلني تنويه عن مقتل فتاتان جراء خربشة اسد لهما فى غرفة التعذيب السريه بالكنيسه  دون شفقه او رحمه او أهتمام لنظرات التودد...
أسمحي لي أن اقدم كلمة الحق التي تنتظرينها ...رغم تأخرها ..لكن هذا راجع لسوء خدمة البريد 
(«أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي»)
::::::::::::::


> إلا أننا نحزن لحزنكم


وهذا متوقع منكي طبعا رقيقة الأحساس
:::::::::::::::


> ( رغم عدم حزننا عليه )


لما حزنكم عليه ...هو لا يحتاج حزننا او حزنكم فهو الأن فى سعاده أبديه رغم عنا وعن أي مخلوق أخر
لأنه مثال للطهاره والقداسه  وهو الأن بين يدي أبيه السماوي ينعم بجزاء أبتسامته لسبه وأهانته ومحبته التي تقابل كل هذا 
:::::::::::::::


> وبالتأكيد منكم الكثير من يقدر ذلك


عل أي شيء تعود صفة الأشاره ذلك اعرف أنها اسم اشارة للبعيد وهناك أعرابات حسب لها حسب الجمله 
لكن لأي شيء أستخدمتيها ..؟؟هل  هي للأشاره الي أن نقدر حزنكم علي حزننا ..أم أن نقدر عدم حزنكم علي أنتقال قداسته للأمجاد السماويه 
أن كان للأولي ..فنحن نقدر من يقدرنا ونحب من يحبنا ....وأن كان للثانيه فأنا أخبرتك أنه ليس بحاجه لحزننا او حزنكم عليه..بل العكس هو سيكون حزين لحزننا عليه
::::::::::::


> كذلك لا ألوم أحد الأخوة في مشاعره أو شئ عبر عنه نتيجة مرور شريط الذكريات الأليمة في رأسه ...


بالفعل لا ولن تلوميه لأن نبيكم محمد يقول 
(قال رسولكم صلي عليه ربكم وسلم : اذكروا محاسن موتاكم، وكفُّوا عن مساويهم: 
أما موتانا ..فلتنهجوا معهم نهج وجدي غنيم وأمثاله...هذا أن لم يكن الفاعل بقيامه فى جنازة يهودي تقديرا للنفس البشريه
وطلما أنه يقدر النفس البشريه لهذه الدرج ..فهو طبعا لن يسبها بعد موتها مهما كانت صفاتها من وجهة نظركم ..وهذا لوجود الأحترام منه للنفس البشريه والوقوف لها ..فكيف يسبها أذن...أن كنت سنته تأمركم بالسب ..فهناك من فعل ..وأن كان يقدر النفس البشريه وبق ف لها عند مرورها محموله علي الأعناق ..فمنكم أيضا من قدر أنتقال قداسته الي الأمجاد السماويه وقام بتعزيتنا..أما عنا نحن فردنا المحبه سواء لهذا او لذاك
::::::::::::


> فكم من أخت قتلت لا حول لها ولا قوة


لا حول لها ولا قوه .....؟؟؟؟ عجيب جدا جدا جدا كلامك هذا ..أنتي تخالفين نصوص ربك القرأنيه ..كيف لا حول لها ولا قوه...
ربكم يقول فى قرأنه 
(إِنَّ كَيْدَكُنَّ عَظِيمٌ)
كيف يكون كيدهن عظيم ..ولم تستطع أستغلاله فى التودد لهذا الأسد ..أم أن كيدهن هذا يأتي بتأثير مع الأسود المستأسده علي الفاضي فقط
ويكون لا حول لهم ولا قوه مع الأسود التي تخربش الوجه رقيق الملمس دون شفقه....؟؟؟؟؟؟
كيف لا حول لهم ولا قوه ...ألي ربكم يقول 
وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّ اع إذا دعان
ألم تقل هي أن ربها الله  ..لم لم يستجب لأستغاثاتها وصرختها التي تدوي بأذنك وتجعلك حززززززززززينه لها ولضعفها
وأن لم يكن ..فلم لم يضع معجزه فى هذا الأسد الذي يخربش الوجه رقيق الملمس دون شفقه ويجعله أسد مستأسد علي الفاضي
أم أن ربها فضل أن تنتقل الي جناتكم ..حتي تقلم أظافر هذا الاسد وتجعله يشعر  بعنف خربشته لوجهها بعد أن تخربشه بأظافره 
تطبيقا لقول العين بالعين والسن بالسن ..............................



....والأظافر بالأظافر ....

::::::::::


> كل ذنبها أنها قالت ربي الله


أن كنت تعتبرين قولها أن  ربها هو الله (ذنبها) وأننا قمنا بأستغلال خيالك اللعمييييييييق جدا ..عن حجرة التعذيب السريه والأسود  وحاسبنها علي ذنبها
رغم أننا لا نحاسب بل رب المجد هو من يحاسب 
فما ذنب أمهات كثيره جدا جدا فقدوا قرة أعينهم وفقدو روحهم فى تفجير رؤس أبنائهم عند خروجهم من كنيستهم تملأ وجوههم فرحة العيد 
...أم ستطلبين منا أن نقدر هذا ..لان شرعكم ينص علي ذلك ويجب أن نحترم تطبيقكم لشرعكم ..ويجب أن نصمت لأن محبتنا تجبرنا علي الصمت 
لأنها مشيئة رب المجد لا مشيئتنا ...
ويحب أن نصبر لأجل محبتنا ...
::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يحررك من خيالك العميق فهو  يحعلني أثرثر كثيرا  
سلام المسيح يحررك من شيطانك الذي يمليكي عباراتك
سلام المسيح يهديكي لنور تجدين فيه ما يجعلك 
 تشفقين علي ماضيكي المظلم المملوء بالفكر الشيطاني
سلام المسيح يهديكي أختي الغاليه​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لن نتعجب من سلوكيات من أتخذهم إبليس مسكناً لهم .... فالعفونة ليس لها إلا رائحة النتانة*


يسكن فيهم ويحركهم ويقودهم أبي العزيز

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أعلم جيدا أنه ليس من المناسب يانصر أن أنكأ جراح
> وشركاء الوطن حزنى على سيدهم
> متي يحين نكأ الجراح اذا أخي الحبيب..
> ومن شريك من فى الوطن
> ...





> أى خشبة وأى قذى
> عندما نتكلم عن محمد فأننا نتكلم عن سلوكياته وتعاليمه كما جاءت فى القرآن والسنة ... وكلها موثقة
> 
> أما هؤلاء فما هى أسانيدهم ... مجرد أفتراءات ...
> ...


لا رد بعد رد أبي العزيز "صوت صارخ"
سلام المسيح يرعاك يا شريكي فى وطني ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> كم أشفق على المسلمين وعلى عقولهم المتعفنة بخرافات وهمية !
> في أحد المستنقعات الإسلامية
> 
> هي كانت فين الأسود دي وقت تفجير الكنائس وقتل المئات من المسيحيين في أعيادنا؟؟؟
> ...


​

لا تكثري من الذهاب الي المستنفعات rosetta
حتي لا تتوحل قدماكي فى وحله وتتأذي من رأئحتها ومن ما تحويه من قاذورات وجراثيم


> هي كانت فين الأسود دي وقت تفجير الكنائس وقتل المئات من المسيحيين في أعيادنا؟؟؟


للأسف ماتت الأسود فى التفجيرات ..لكن البركه فى غابات أفريقيا فقلد أأتينا بالعديد منها من الغابات الموحشه


> يا جماعة أنا مش مصدقة هو زمن المنطق والعقل راح ولا إيه ؟؟؟


توحل المنطق فى قاع المستنقعات فلا يستطيع التحرر


> أي عقل هذا الذي يتهم الكنيسة بأنها تربي أسود لتلتهم المتحولات إلى الإسلام؟؟؟


عقل أختنا رقيقة الأحساس عميييييقه الخيال أميرة المستنقعات


> أين العقلاء من المسلمين ليروا ماذا تكتب هذه المرهفة الأحاسيس ؟؟


هم يتابعون كل شيء​


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> لا تكثري من الذهاب الي المستنفعات rosetta
> حتي لا تتوحل قدماكي فى وحله وتتأذي من رأئحتها ومن ما تحويه من قاذورات وجراثيم
> 
> للأسف ماتت الأسود فى التفجيرات ..لكن البركه فى غابات أفريقيا فقلد أأتينا بالعديد منها من الغابات الموحشه
> ...


صلي من أجلهم فأنت من يحبك الرب فقد إنتشلك من بينهم ليأتي بك إلى النور والخلاص الأبدي ... 
صلي لكي ينالوا نفس النعمة التي أنت نلتها يا غالي


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (20 مارس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> كم أشفق على المسلمين وعلى عقولهم المتعفنة بخرافات وهمية !
> هذه الرقيقة الإحساس المشرفة المعروفة في أحد المستنقعات الإسلامية
> كان حزنها عميقا جدا ويفوق الوصف على الفتيات المسكينات اللواتي أكلتهن الأسود التي رباها البابا شنودة الثالث في كنيسته ...
> هي كانت فين الأسود دي وقت تفجير الكنائس وقتل المئات من المسيحيين في أعيادنا؟؟؟
> ...


 
*كلامهم غير منطقي أبدا*


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *كلامهم غير منطقي أبدا*


ربنا يخليك يا أحمد .... 
لسه الدنيا بخير يا جماعة
في مسلمين لا يصدقون هذه الخرافات


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *كلامهم غير منطقي أبدا*


تغيرت وجهة نظري عن موت المنطق فى عقولهم فمزلت أنت أخي تفكر بعقلك 
مازال المنطق موجود بوجود تفكير مسلم محترم يفكر مثلك
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> صلي من أجلهم فأنت من يحبك الرب فقد إنتشلك من بينهم ليأتي بك إلى النور والخلاص الأبدي ...
> صلي لكي ينالوا نفس النعمة التي أنت نلتها يا غالي



أصل لهم فى كل صلاه rosetta 
فمنيتي ان يروا النور الذي رأيت 
ويتحلو بمحبة القلب التي تحليت​


----------



## maged18 (20 مارس 2012)

انا حابب اعلق على الموضوع لو سمحت اولا نفسي اسال سؤال للمسلمين المتشددين والغير متشددين ليه دائما اي مسلم فاكر نفسه هو الحاكم بامر الله وعامل نفسه عارف كل شي ويقول ده كافر وده مش كافر زي بالظبط اول ما سيدنا تنيح كل شيخ من الشيوخ اصدر فتوي اللي يقول يجوز للمسلم ان يعزي غير المسلم لكن ليس يترحم على غير المسلم والاخر قال لايجوز ان نعزي الغير المسلم لانه كافر عاوز اسال سؤال هل انت يا مسلم انسان وانا انسان نص نص لو رسولكم رسول محبة وحنان زي ما قال واحد مغني قلبك حنين يا نبي فين الحنية لو فعلا الاسلام والمسلمين حنين يتم محاكمة كل شيخ حتى لو ملك السعودية ملك الحرمين الشريفين يتم محاكمة ومعاقبتهم امام العالم كله اشكر ربنا اني مسيحي دين محبة وسلام 
انا لا اتهكم على الاسلام بل اقول حقيقة بالعقل والمنطق


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (20 مارس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا أحمد ....
> لسه الدنيا بخير يا جماعة
> في مسلمين لا يصدقون هذه الخرافات


 
*نحن نعرف البابا شنودة ونعرف أخلاقه جيدا *

*هو يحترم الإسلام و المسلمين كثيرا ونحن نحترمه ونحبه أيضا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*والدليل على كلامي في هذا الفيديو ( هنا البابا شنودة يتحدث عن سماحة الإسلام ) *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWnHEXxxcAc

*رحمة الله عليك يا بابا شنودة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *نحن نعرف البابا شنودة ونعرف أخلاقه جيدا *
> 
> *هو يحترم الإسلام و المسلمين كثيرا ونحن نحترمه ونحبه أيضا
> 
> ...


على فكرة يا أحمد لا يجوز الترحم على غير المسلمين *الترحم على غير المسلمين*
بلاش يقيموا الحد والاتنين والتلاتا عليك هههههههههه


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (20 مارس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> على فكرة يا أحمد لا يجوز الترحم على غير المسلمين *الترحم على غير المسلمين*
> بلاش يقيموا الحد والاتنين والتلاتا عليك هههههههههه


 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (20 مارس 2012)

هههههههههههه اسود؟
البت الخايبة دى ضحكنتى من هبلها والهى
مع انى مخنوقة اساسا
شكرا ليكى ياخايبة​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2012)

maged18 قال:


> انا حابب اعلق على الموضوع لو سمحت اولا نفسي اسال سؤال للمسلمين المتشددين والغير متشددين ليه دائما اي مسلم فاكر نفسه هو الحاكم بامر الله وعامل نفسه عارف كل شي ويقول ده كافر وده مش كافر زي بالظبط اول ما سيدنا تنيح كل شيخ من الشيوخ اصدر فتوي اللي يقول يجوز للمسلم ان يعزي غير المسلم لكن ليس يترحم على غير المسلم والاخر قال لايجوز ان نعزي الغير المسلم لانه كافر عاوز اسال سؤال هل انت يا مسلم انسان وانا انسان نص نص لو رسولكم رسول محبة وحنان زي ما قال واحد مغني قلبك حنين يا نبي فين الحنية لو فعلا الاسلام والمسلمين حنين يتم محاكمة كل شيخ حتى لو ملك السعودية ملك الحرمين الشريفين يتم محاكمة ومعاقبتهم امام العالم كله اشكر ربنا اني مسيحي دين محبة وسلام
> انا لا اتهكم على الاسلام بل اقول حقيقة بالعقل والمنطق


سيرا علي كلامك أخي الحبيب
..شيوخهم الذين ينادون بتعاليم الأسلام فى كل مكان 
..أعلم جيدا كما يعلم الجميع أنهم من أرقي الطبقات فى شعب مصر ومن أغني أغنياء مصر
ليس هذا بحسد أو قر مني ..فليذيدهم ربهم من نعمه لأنهم يطبقون ما يأمرهم 
ولكن أليكم بعض المعلومات عن صحابي من صحابة نبيكم محمد
هو عمر بن الخطاب 
وكان ينام تحت الشجرة وهو خليفة للمسلمين 
وليس فى قصور مثل التي يمتلكها شيوخكم محتلي المقدمه فى سب الميت وقذفه بما ليس فيه
عمل بتعاليم الإسلام والسنة المطهرة كما رأها رسولكم صلي عليه ربكم وسلم
وهذا الموقف كناية عن الأمان الذي كان يشعر به خليفة رسول ربكم وهو الذي كان الرجل الأهم في العالم في ذلك الوقت حيث كان ملك الإسلام يقارب ربع مساحة الأرض 
كم يبلغ ملك الأسلام الأن ؟؟؟ وكم سيبلغ قريبا...؟؟؟
هل يا من ترمون لحكم مصر ستنامون تحت شجره 
هل ستجلعونا نعيش فى حريه وأمان ولكم دينكم ولنا ديننا ,,ولا أكراه فى الدين
اللستم معي فى أنه لو أن أجتمعت شيوخكم المترفه الغني وقرروا تسديد ديون مصر لفعلوها لما لديهم من نعمه من ربهم
لما لا يتخذوا هذا القرار أذا بما أنهم ينادون بتعاليم الصحابه وبسنة محمد 
ويخافون علي مصر علي حد قولهم 
وأن سألني أحدكم وقال لما لا يسددها رجالنا نحن ...فأعلمو أنهم علي أستعداد لذلك ..لكن لما يسددو ديون وطن تفجر رؤسهم فيه 
ولا يعيشون فيه بأمان كما كان الأقباط يعيشون عصر صلاح الدين ..اليس صلاح الدين منكم ام أني مخطيء
للأسف عقيدتكم فى طريقها للزوال ..لا يهمني زوالها من عدمه 
لكني أريد أن أقول 
 ينطبق عليكم قول ربكم فى نصه القرأني
: "أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبِرِّ وَتَنسَوْنَ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ تَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ"
أفلا تعقلون ...؟؟ تأمرون بالخوف علي مصر ..وأنتم بدأتم فى أشعال فتنه بين قطبيها من خلال سبكم رموز تعني لنا الكثير 
بعد أن تشتعل الفتنه فيها ..سيكون سهل جدا القضاء علي فئه أقل ..الكثره تغلب الشجاعه..بعد أن تبيدونا ويأتي الوقت لنكأ جراحنا كما
يقول الاخ ياسر الجندي ..هل هذا ما تريدونه ..رب المجد موجود  ولن يتركنا لمخططاتكم..فلا تقولو مخطط خارجي ..بل داخلي وأنتم من
تديرونه يا شيوخ التقوي بتصرفاتكم المستفزه للمشاعر الأدميه الأنسانيه
أن كنتم علي حق فلما لا تتبعوا عمر بن الخطاب خليفة نبيكم ولتحكمو مصر وتدعونا نعيش فيها بسلام شركاء وطن واحد كما يقول الأخ ياسر الجندي
::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكم يا شركاء الوطن


​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مارس 2012)

اشكرك روزيتا على هذا الموضوع.....
مهما قولنا لن يشعرو...فهم تجردو من الإحساس....غلابه بجد مقيدين العين و القلب و الفكر....يجرهم الشرير إلى المكان الذى يريد!!!
يكفينى إن العالم كله إتهز..يكفينى إن البلد توقفت و قلوب العالم كله بكت..إن كان بعضهم لا يشعر و يملاء الشيطان قلبه بالشماته و الكره فهذا طبيعى على متبعى إبليس!


----------



## Twin (20 مارس 2012)

*إن طلعت العيبة من اهل العيب متبقاش عيب*
*وها هي الكلاب تعوي والقافلة تسير*
*يعبرون عن اوساخهم وحقدهم بتعليقاتهم*​


----------



## نصر 29 (21 مارس 2012)

طبعا اريد ان اقول انى لا افتح نقاشات ولكنى فقط اردت ان اوضح بعض النقاط لأن الحديث عمال على بطال من كثير من الاخوه عن المثاليه المزعومه بيرفع ضغطى 

ولا انتظر اعتذار من احد لأن الاعتذار لن يفيدنى انا او المسلمين ولكنه سيجعلكم تشعرون بالقوه 

ولازلت ازعم انه لن يوجد من سيعترف بالخطأ او يعتذر بل ستكون مجرد مبررات و كلام انشا 

سلام


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 مارس 2012)

يبدو أنك لا تقرأ الا ما يحلو لك
هذا اعتذاري قبل ان تضع أنت مشاركتك تلك
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3147279&postcount=56
وأعتذر للمره الثانيه عن سب نبيك
أتمني أن تقرأ كل لمشاركات يا شريك الوطن
وبعدها تقرر كيف ردنا نحن علي ما تحدثت عنه الان فى مشاركتك
ولا تختار فقط ما يجعلك قادر علي المشاركه 
بل قم بالرد علي كل مشاركه تتحدث لكم
سلام المسيح يرعاك أخي الحبيب
​


----------



## Samir poet (21 مارس 2012)

*"حَنْجَرَتُهُمْ   قَبْرٌ مَفْتُوحٌ. بِأَلْسِنَتِهِمْ قَدْ مَكَرُوا. سِمُّ الأَصْلاَلِ   تَحْتَ شِفَاهِهِمْ. وَفَمُهُمْ مَمْلُوءٌ لَعْنَةً وَمَرَارَةً.
 أَرْجُلُهُمْ سَرِيعَةٌ إِلَى سَفْكِ الدَّمِ. فِي طُرُقِهِمِ اغْتِصَابٌ   وَسَحْقٌ. وَطَرِيقُ السَّلاَمِ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوهُ. لَيْسَ خَوْفُ اللهِ   قُدَّامَ عُيُونِهِمْ"
 *
*رسالة رومية 3: 13-18*​


----------



## عمرو مشهور (21 مارس 2012)

*رد حلو وجميل جدا بس اكيد فى الحلو واكيد فى الوحش  زى ما فى الخير اكيد فى الشر   على فكرا انا مسلم *


----------



## Rosetta (21 مارس 2012)

أنا مش عارفة ليه حولتولي الموضوع ساحة للعتابات ونقل مشاركات من القسم الإسلامي ...!!! 
يا ريت بيكفي مشاركات من هذا النوع بجد مش وقته


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 مارس 2012)

كلام جميل جدا أخي الحبيب 
ياسر رشدي 
لو أن نصرو 29 يتحدث مثلك 
لما كان هناك طلب منك بغلق الموضوع
أطلب منك ومن ومن كل مسلم شارك فى الموضوع 
أن نتعهد سويا بأنه لا سب لا منا ولا منكم 
ولكن نتعهد أيضا بأن يرد كل منكم علي كل مشاركه أهملتموها لأجل أنها تكشف شيء ما 
وتمسكتم فقط فى ما منحكم ترك المناقشه عن أشياء كثيره  وهو خطأ حدث منا كما يحدث منكم
سلام المسيح يرعاك​


----------



## Coptic Man (21 مارس 2012)

اعتذر نيابة عن اي مشاركة مسيئة للاخوة المسلمين

واتمني ان نتجاوز الخروج عن الموضوع في معاتبة بعضنا البعض

ولكن في هذه الظروف العصيبة التي نمر بها يكون هناك نوع زائد من الحساسية 

ولكن لاننكر المحبة الجميلة التي اكتنفنا بها الاخوة المسلمين وعزائهم لنا في مصابنا 

وبالنسبة للحاقدين فهم قلة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 مارس 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> طبعا اريد ان اقول انى لا افتح نقاشات ولكنى فقط اردت ان اوضح بعض النقاط لأن الحديث عمال على بطال من كثير من الاخوه عن المثاليه المزعومه بيرفع ضغطى
> 
> ولا انتظر اعتذار من احد لأن الاعتذار لن يفيدنى انا او المسلمين ولكنه سيجعلكم تشعرون بالقوه
> 
> ...


يبدو أنك ممن يغادرون ساحة المبارزه بالكلمه بسرعه تفوق سرعة تسجيل خروجك دون أن تسمع لرد
سلام المسيح أخي الحبيب

​


----------

